# Curing!



## HYDRO333 (Jun 19, 2007)

how do i exactly cure bud if you could go through step by step wit me.
hydro thnx.
peace.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 19, 2007)

Hang dry it until the stems snap and not bend (bout a week depending on humidity). Then trim and then place into jars. Every day 1X a day for about 1-2 weeks open the jar and give the buds a light shake (AKA burping).  After that only every couple of days. You'll know by the smell when its cured well.


----------

